# My HF Lathe and Duplicator



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice review what are you doing with all theses legs that you and your daughter turn ?, RJ


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice review *bruc*, but I must ask if the review was the lathe, duplicator or both.

I have a lathe that I'm happy with so the HF was of little interest (to me), however, the duplicator got me interested… Is it a dedicated attachment of a generic "fit al".

I have been on a quest to get a compatible duplicator, however, with adaptive modifications I might as well build another failure of my own.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> Nice review *bruc*, but I must ask if the review was the lathe, duplicator or both.
> 
> I have a lathe that I m happy with so the HF was of little interest (to me), however, the duplicator got me interested… Is it a dedicated attachment of a generic "fit al".
> 
> ...


It was a review on the lathe. The duplicator was purchased somewhere around the early 90's. I've been searching for one like it for at least 20 years and can't find one like it so I would say it's not being made anymore, probably not for a lot of years.

It's adjustable to fit the size leg to the template. A good machine shop, or anyone with the knowledge, can make one almost just like it. It's heavy steel and easy to handle and work with. I hold a hand on the base plate to move it with and use the other hand to work the cutter.

Both guides are adjustable up, down, and in and out. You set the lower guide to the template. Make sure the leg blank is level and square in the lathe. Once that is done and the lower guide is adjusted to touch the template, then move the cutter to the center of the leg blank. Then adjust the cutter in or out to contact the leg blank. You're good to go then and take light cuts with it. I like it because you can turn the duplicator left or right and get faster and better cuts on whatever I'm turning, can't do that with a stationary duplicator.

When you get done turning the leg and if you want to do a more distinct outline of the leg, just adjust the cutter forward a little and then turn the leg again in the parts you want more distinct.

I've had a Vega duplicator for years and all it's doing is gathering dust. I use this duplicator for all of my turnings.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> Very nice review what are you doing with all theses legs that you and your daughter turn ?, RJ
> 
> - RJweb


Since I retired out of our architectural millwork business, I build tables and furniture. Our youngest daughter is in college now working on her architectural engineering degree to join her 4 sisters in the family business. She works with them everyday when she gets home from school and works in my much smaller shop on the weekends. She does a lot of turnings for the millwork shop. She prefers to work with me doing turnings and not in their bigger shop. She's busy working in her office doing her part in their business and not out in the shop.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That is a very clever duplicator you made.. I'm impressed! I have the Jet version of your lathe (JWL1236) and agree that it is a great little lathe as long as you don't try to push it past its limits. I actually bought mine because it came with a duplicator, which I had been wanting for a while but couldn't justify the expense. I do like my duplicator (Vega Pro), but it's no where as simple or easy to use as what you came up with. Kudos to you.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> That is a very clever duplicator you made.. I m impressed! I have the Jet version of your lathe (JWL1236) and agree that it is a great little lathe as long as you don t try to push it past its limits. I actually bought mine because it came with a duplicator, which I had been wanting for a while but couldn t justify the expense. I do like my duplicator (Vega Pro), but it s no where as simple or easy to use as what you came up with. Kudos to you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> - MrUnix


Thanks for the compliment Brad. I've got a Vega Pro new still in the box and we have one on our large lathe in the millwork shop.

My hand held duplicator works circles around the lathe mounted ones. Sometimes i can turn four legs with it while doing one leg with the mounted duplicators.

it also works great on small turnings, especially knobs and spindles. It's made out of steel, heavy, easy to handle and work. Doubt I would trade it for any other duplicator on the market.


----------

